# [paquet] cherche équivalent à pacgraph

## Kevin57

Bonjour,

J'ai découvert sur le forum Archlinux le paquet pacgraph, qui permet d'afficher sous forme d'image les paquets installés sur le système. J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un équivalent sous Gentoo, ou s'il existe un ebuild quelque part, puisque je ne le trouve pas dans portage.

Merci par avance,

Kevin57

----------

## barul

Ça me plairait aussi ce genre de programmes dans portage  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gentoo+installed+packages+generating+graph

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## barul

Oé mais non ! pacgraph met une taille différente pour les applis plus ou moins utilisés

----------

